# propolis antifungal?



## jpelley (Jun 9, 2012)

So I know that propolis has antifungal properties but I was wondering if anyone has tried using a tincture externally on nail fungus. I got a bad case on the toes and wanted to try it after failing with loteramin stuff. So has anyone tried something like this or know anything about it? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

I have not tried it specifically for nail fungus. You can buy toothpaste with propolis, and several other products as well. There is no reason I can think of for you not to try it and see how it might work. The over the counter treatements take the length of time it takes the nail to grow out from the quick to the end of your toe. If you find the propolis works better/faster then you might be onto something you can make some coin with.


----------



## Tohya (Apr 6, 2011)

Tea Tree oil, that some people feed their bees in HBH type mixes, might cure your foot fungus.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jpelley said:


> So I know that propolis has antifungal properties .


Very interesting post, I had one keeper ask me to add propolis to there sub mix, maybe this is why.


----------

